# Maytag DW



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

Run a complete cycle without any soap and see if it leaks.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

2 possible problem areas. Look at the door seal, it may be squashed enough to let water slip by it. The other thing to look at is the lower spray arm, sometimes they will split so instead of the water shooting upward it will shoot sideways out of the crack with enough force to make the door seal leak.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

jfrotten, ran a cycle w/no soap. same result
hardwaeman, the corners of the seal are distorted, kind of crushed and wrinkled up. the end 1.5 inch. If I push on bottom of the door while the unit is running I get a lot of water.Like it's gettting squeezed out of the seal. If I hold the door in at the bottom, the leak seems to stop. Of course I'm not willing to lay on the kitchen floor every time I run the dishwasher. I priced the seal at the local parts store, but since I'm out of work I can't really afford the $60. Can i use some generac foam tape? Or will that just cause the door to deflect more. Thanks for your help. OH the spray arm does not seem to have any crack on the side.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

post your model#, the older units you could adjust the door latch to make the door pull in tighter


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

model # DWO8750AAX I looked at the latch system and didn't see any adjustment, unless it's an internal adj.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

nope, plastic latch, not adjustable. Save up your pennies for a new gasket


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

There's a seal on the latch on the inside of the door. When it leaks water will run out the bottom of the door. Check that out. Very inexpensive to repair and fairly easy.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks, will check that later today


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Many older maytag dishwashers had a small seal around the soap dispenser latch that deteriorated over time. For no bigger than it is it can leak a lot of water. Didn't find much info on your model number so take a look at this link and see if yours looks similar. Newer models use a different dispenser.

http://appliancejunk.com/blog/2010/04/03/maytag-dishwasher-mdb7100awq-leaks/


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that would have been like 15 years ago. It was a recall issue if I remember right.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

I took the inside of the door off, and found moisture on the whole panel. a lot of scale at the bottom, and around the soap dispenser. trying to load pics


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

*Success!!*

Thanks to all who helped me with my problem. After following the suggestions I got here, I was able to find and replace the faulty seal to the soap door latch. I also replaced the O-ring on the rinse-aid. I would never have found the problem without the help I got here. Thanks to everyone!


----------

